# Little Freyja brag :)



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Freyja is now sleeping out of the crate in our bedroom, and is sleeping through the night!

We tried it in the past but she'd wake us up (jumping on the bed, running, etc.), so we had to keep her crated at night. About a month ago I started taking her with me for naps to see how she'd do, and finally decided to let her come in at night. 

For the past week we've been having her in the bedroom for a week now and she's been an angel. This is great because now she's only crated when we're not home!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Nat,

That's a great accomplishment! I am laughing at your other two dogs surnames or whatever you call them. How perfect!







I've got Chama v. Under the Shed and Rafael v. Dumped in the Countryside.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks. And you know what... for being a dumpster kitty, Socrates is the pickiest, most tyrannical little brat of a cat! We call her "Your Majesty" because she is the queen of the house.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Way to go Freyja!! It is so very nice when they can sleep next to the bed..or on the bed!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

It's nice when they start growing up!!

Good girl Freyja!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

How old is Freyja?


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Good girl Freyja


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

She's 20 months


----------

